# New Raw Feeder



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Good Morning!
Yesterday was our first day of RAW feeding. Both of the dogs took to it very well. No vomiting or runny poop afterwards. I thoroughly read and printed every bit of info I could possibly find. My biggest concern at the moment is that I am feeding them enough. 
Our male is 110lbs and I fed him just under 2.5lbs and our female at 90lbs ate just under 2lbs. (chicken thigh & leg, ground beef & chicken livers)
I have a question...does anyone incorporate fruits & veggies into their diet? I have a list of fruits & vegies that was recommended, but I am not sure if it is fed at the same time as dinner, or if it should be given at a different time. 
Any input is appreciated. Thanks!:laugh:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Generally, the rule of thumb is 2 % of the dog's body weight. So my dog weighs 60 pounds and she should get 1.2 pounds a day (she rarely eats all that LOL)

The good thing with raw is that it is much easier to add some more / remove some and they can quickly get back on track to a "healthier" weight. 

Also, if you are going to be doing less intensive work / training, you can feed less and reverse for more intensive. 

I don't do any fruits and veggies with my dog (s) (previous ones) never have, and I have never had any issues. 

I do however, use supplements.


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

This may help.
Calculate

Some do veggies and fruits, some don't. I use them to decrease the cost.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you both! I have read about 100 different supplements to use...that itself has been confusing!! Which supplements do you use and would the type f supplements matter if I am feeding fruits and veggies?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Most literature states that "balanced nutrition" is what is most important. Especially considering vitamins and minerals. These can be from meat or vegetable sources so again the answer revolves around what exactly you "are" feeding. As much as possible you want to simulate what a natural prey meal would provide considering it would have included eyes, brain, organs, bone, last meal consumed etc. This would also be in addition to any starch or fruit/veg that a non domesticated dog would have consumed in the wild. 

I mix my meals up so much that I don't have any specific supplements that I use except for I always include a probiotic for digestive health. The rest of it I gauge on how the meal is stacked with contents.

ETA: I am no expert. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. Looks like my research will be ongoing. lol :blush:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh yes, the research is always ongoing ... I change things up too! And I've been feeding raw for almost 20 years!

some of the supplements I use:
vitamin c
glucosamine
fatty oils (omega 3, 6, and 9)
apple cider vinegar
coconut oil
garlic 

I also feed tripe, and pretty much any part of the animal (with the exception of the fur!)

I cook all fish before she eats it, but everything else is raw

Wildbunch was right ... it all depends on what / how you are feeding!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is what I fed last night:

Male 110lbs...1 chicken thigh, 2 chicken legs, 2 chicken livers & .5lbs of ground beef

Female 90lbs...1 chicken thigh, 1 chicken leg, 2 chicken livers & .5lbs of ground beef

Am I off to a good start?
So do you add the supplements to their food or give them a pill form separately?


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Oops! I almost forgot. I planned on giving them fish tonight. I read on several sites that canned Jack Mackerel (sp) and/or salmon is fine as long as it is cooked.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Be careful feeding organ meat when first starting. This can give many dogs diarrhea.

I might feed some left over cooked veggies and the dogs love frozen berries, but they are not more than a treat. 

Supplements:
Salmon oil daily
Vit E a few times a week
then some herbals from my holistic vet
Immune blend
Green blend
I started feeding coconut oil last year as recommended by my holistic vet

Also tripe and a great beef/organ meat mixture and then a wide variety of RMB plus eggs.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thank you Lisa. I will be careful with the organ meats. What would you feed along with canned salmon? And we are currently using organic coconut oil. They eat a spoonful right off of the spoon! lol


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use salmon oil and don't feed much canned fish. It is an occasional meal. 

Yes, the extra virgin organic coconut oil. Smells great.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Eggs! Yes, raw or hardboiled. 

Raw, my dog carries them around oh so delicately in the back yard until she finds the "perfect" spot to eat it. Then it's CHOMP, and gone.

Hardboiled, these are funnier times because she flat out refuses to eat the shell (I collect it afterwards and grind it up and put it in her food). It's pretty amazing to see how she can get ALL the egg of the shell and not eat any of the shell!

Once a week Ky gets either canned tuna / salmon or sardines. 

Sometimes she gets fish that has been cooked on the bbq. 

She also gets all the leftover meat from supper (all cooked, but bones removed) - it totals about 1/8 cup of chopped up pieces that I mix into her food. 

Another ratio that is a common guideline: 85% meat 10% bone and 5% organ .. 

Again, this is all dependent on your dog!

The funniest thing I have ever given Kyleigh was ram's testicles ... at first she thought it was just a smelly ball to roll around the deck ... then she bit it ... LOL it took her about 20 minutes of playing with it before she decided to eat it!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

HaHa! I cannot wait to give them each a raw egg and see what they do with it. They both thought I was a little crazy giving them whole pieces of chicken. lol Testicles? I bet THAT was a sight!! lol I just read that canned fish is NOT considered bone. I thought it was??


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Depends on what you buy, buy generally not, even the tins of salmon that have bone in it, are not enough bone for the dog!

Have fun with the eggs and testicles!

Chicken's feet are fun too!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Now I'll be on the hunt for testicles & feet. (on any other forum, I would probably be labeled insane for that comment!!) hahaha
I will do the salmon, a piece of chicken and an egg for dinner. This really is some work, but after all of the allergy meds, ear infections & skin issues, this will be well-worth it!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

It will seem like a lot of work at the beginning, and then after about 2-3 months it's second nature ... then you're like me ... on the hunt for bargains and all kinds of weird stuff ... I'm "white / canadian" and I love to go to different culture's butcher stores ... they have some awesome stuff that you won't find in a "regular" grocery store (like testicles and chicken feet LOL)


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I will be doing the same. Good thing about Oklahoma is all of the cattle and farms. I'm certain I can get all sorts of crazy goodies for them. I read a recipe this morning for deer head?! I am not handing the dogs a deer head. lol!!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You can get feet (duck and chicken) at the Asian markets. If you are in the metro area, there is a big one in the Asian district, and also one southside at 89th & S.Penn. I've bought all kinds of parts there - pork hearts, duck livers, chicken hearts, etc. 

I think the easiest way to get raw green tripe is to order from Texas Tripe. Like Belinda said, they deliver once a month to Oklahoma. My dogs love it.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

We are in Moore too! There is a Korean market over by Silverleaf Furniture Store. Have you tried there?


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the Texas Tripe Info. I just placed my order for the Green Tripe. I hope I ordered the right one? It said it comes in 2lb packages.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

That's the right tripe. Be prepared. It smells pretty disgusting. My family won't come near the kitchen when I feed it. 

I keep forgetting about the Korean market. 12th and Eastern? I'll have to go over there and check it out.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! Asian markets have the coolest stuff for your dog!!!!

Tripe? The most disgusting thing ever in the entire world ... BUT the best thing for your dog, and they will LOVE LOVE LOVE it!

Don't drop the bag!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Ugh. Thanks for the smelly warning. Looks like that treat may have to be enjoyed outdoors. 
Dogfaeries...yes, on 12th & Eastern. I have been in there before, not a bad place. 
Last night was another awesome feeding experience. Apparently they LOVE salmon (cooked of course.) 
The eggs were a bit confusing at first. Kearny wasn't sure about the shell & Justice, he had no issue and seemed to enjoy the crunch. lol
Later in the evening they shared an apple. I read that pectin is awesome for them. They also had a few frozen blueberries. Still no throwing up & no runny poop. So I think the transition is going very well!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

That is awesome ... 

The thing about fruits and veggies ... watch their poops ... if they are pooping out whole blueberries, then they didn't get the anti-oxidants you wanted them to have. This is because the dog's stomach is not equipped to break down the "protective layer" around the fruit (or veggie - think peas!)

So, you want to put these in the food processor, and then mix it in with their food!

The tripe, as gross as it is (and it is nasty) can certainly be fed separate, but I always just mix it in with the other food in her bowl. 

Check out this sticky (if you haven't already) http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/85902-our-dogs-menus.html

and you'll see some great meals that people's dogs are eating!

A word of caution about pork. Some dogs can't tolerate it (it's very rich). Kyleigh LOVES pork hocks, but I only give them to her frozen. I gave her one thawed once, and she puked it all back up. AND she wouldn't eat it afterwards LOL ... bad dog!!!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I had no idea about the blueberries...guess it depends on which site you read. The few I read said frozen blueberries were a delicious treat!! Ugh. Guess I will do a poop check today & start blending the fruits lol. 

Certain things I researched said to leave pork out except for pig tails. So I didn't consider pork at all. I will read further and check out the "our dog's menu" sticky. 

The towel suggestion I got from someone was great! There's nothing like having to mop after they eat EVERYTIME. So the towel worked great & my mop had a break last night. They are learning that they cannot drag their chicken all over the house.
I am paranoid enough about bacteria without those 2 crazies doing that! lol

I'm sure old habits are hard to break. They have free reign of the house and were always able to take their bones wherever they pleased.


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

I just wanted to share that our first 5 days of RAW feeding has been a huge success!

Neither of them have had any GI upset at all. I have been reading & reading this week & while I have learned a lot, I also realize that everyone's opinions, ideas & menus can sometimes be very different, but it's cool to see how we are all working towards one goal & that is to have HAPPY & HEALTHY fur kids!

Last night their dinner was:

One Chicken Leg (their fave so far)
Pureed Pumpkin (7oz)
Ground Turkey (.5lb)
A meaty pork bone (.40lb)
One raw egg
One chicken liver
One tbsp. Whole milk yogurt

If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know.
:hug:


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds disgusting from a human vegetarian point of view LMAO ... but from a dog's perspective ... AWESOME! The only thing I think is missing are some kind of supplements - I would hook up with CARMSPACK if you can on here, she's awesome at the sort of thing!

So glad that everything is going well ... and yes, there are a million opinions on what to do right, what's wrong, etc. 

I always think - so, I'm doing the prey model - what is the composition of a rabbit? a chicken ... and that's how I feed my dog!


----------



## garynjohna (Jul 27, 2015)

Hahaha...trust me, it has taken some getting used to on my part!! None of it looks appetizing at all! 

Have you fed yours mackerel? I fed mine canned salmon a couple of nights ago and it was a huge hit. :happyboogie:

If I read accurate info, I could feed fish two - three times a week and would not have to worry about giving fish oil. I will keep reading...lol


----------

